# How to tame unruly hair



## nunu (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey guys,

I noticed that when i straighten my hair, the little hairs stick out, especially the hairs at the front and crown of my hair. After a few days when my hair starts to get greasy that is when it tones down and looks healthy. 

Examples of what i mean:

http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/h...nu_t/S1441.jpg

http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/h...nu_t/S1365.jpg

(notice the little hairs that are unpinned?)

Are there any products that will soften my hair, make it look nice and healthy without having to pin it all down with pins?

TIA


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 23, 2008)

Mine does exactly the same. Grrr! I usually smooth a tiny bit of serum through the most sticky-up bits and that holds them down. I like L'Anza CP Anti-Aging Neem Plant (?!) Silk Serum or Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum.

Either that or a quick spray of Lee Stafford Shine Head Spray Shine (or similar) does the trick - for me, anyway. (I occasionally just pull annoying bits of hair out if they _really_ won't behave - not recommended! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## nunu (Mar 23, 2008)

^ LOL thanks actually i have little hairs because i pull my own hair out when i'm stressed. When i look i the mirroe and see it sticking out i pull it out too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not good.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 23, 2008)

i swear by silkysexyhair...i have those unruly little stick hairs when i straighten mine too, and this stuff really keeps them in check. and it smells delicious!


----------



## nunu (Mar 24, 2008)

what do you girlies use to keep your hair soft??


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Mar 24, 2008)

Biolage Smoothing Serum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It gets rid of those flyaways and makes hair soft and shiny.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey nunu, your hair is a different kind of unruly than mine [I have corkscrew curls about the width of my index finger] that not only tangles up if I even _look _at it too hard but is very prone to frizz. 

A few things I do to keep it under control: 

1. Use a sulfate-free shampoo. After shampoo, apply conditioner and comb it through - leave in the conditioner while you attend to the rest of your shower. 
2. After the shower and rinsing hair, apply camellia and jojoba oils to your hair and comb it through before you even step out of the shower. Comb it through, then apply a little conditioner for extra leave-in treatment. 
3. Use a t-shirt to dry your hair with instead of a terry towel. I have been amazed at what a difference this makes to keep the frizzies at bay. This alone has proven to be even more effective than my homemade hair and styling serum!

When applying styling gels or mousse, smooth down the cuticle by sliding DOWN, never against the cuticle.


----------



## tchristi (Mar 26, 2008)

flyaways usually happens when u do not apply heat protector before flat ironing.


----------



## user79 (Mar 26, 2008)

I get those too when I flatiron after blowdrying. Usually it's static that is enhanced by dry hair. How often are you using heat tools on your hair? You should try cutting down how often you use heat on styling your hair, and maybe wear your hair in a natural state more often, and load up on conditioning products on those days to nourish the hair. There's quite a few threads in this forum dedicated to good conditioner and leave in treatment recommendations.

Also, using a heat protector or some kind of leave-in spritz conditioner or styling lotion before you start blowdrying or styling works wonders for taming fly aways. You can finish with a light hold hair spray and just sort of comb down the flyaways at the end too.


----------



## frocher (Mar 26, 2008)

.......


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 3, 2008)

Hunni..I had hairs like that too..!! Its not that bad anymore =)

I use a spray in conditioner by John Frieda called Frizz ease -Emergency Treatment. It's amazing. I have always been a bit blh about his line but Im so glad I gave it a chance cos I cant live without it now.lol. I spray it in when my hair is still damp concentrating at the ends. It makes my hair look sleek n healthy even though I havent had a trim since last August (omg..i know so bad)

If you need extra help with your sticky-up hairs lol..use bedhead rubber rage.




You only need the tiniest bit, its like a waxy cream. just gently pat it on your hair (you dont want your roots to look greasy!) and smooth it down..

HTH xx


----------

